# New Hinesburg TF stuff...



## JD (Sep 2, 2009)

Rode some new Hinesburg Stuff today.  Parked on Hinesburg Hollow road and and hit Pinner, up to Henery Heights, then descended Henery Heights to Preacher to Pinner.  Challenging climbing on the 1 speed.  The first few pitches on Pinner were the worst of it.  The trails are in spectacular shape right now. Tight, fast rolling, hard but doable.  Can't wait to link this into the other HTF stuff like PTH and Sheep Thrills ect. Makes for some big loops to do down at Hinesburg.  
The bottom of preacher had some agressive lines over big boulders with some real nice natural roll downs and several spots where a hard and easy lines existed and were well marked.  The hard lines had some nice bridge work on and off of some ledge....Henery Height rides good in both directions as did pinner, with some tough short steeps.  These two trails are really sweet.  Rake and ride that has been burned in enough but not too much, where bench cutting and sidehill work have been done where needed.  It's a great balance of classic feel and sustainably built.  Preacher is riding great right now, as well.  Just burned in enough.  Loved it all.   Great Job and Thanks to those involved.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

sweet pictures..those ramps look fun..


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome!  I love new trail!


----------



## JD (Sep 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Awesome!  I love new trail!



I agree.  Riding old favs is great, but the improvisation of brand new trail is the zenith.


----------



## JD (Sep 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> sweet pictures..those ramps look fun..



They were fun.  Not overly technical.  There were about 5-6 ramps/bridges in total...and about 5-6 steep rock face roll downs.  Also on preacher were a few built kickers (earth) some high speed berm railing and general high speed fun.  The descent down the back of Henry Heights to Licoln Hill Road was also real flowy with alot of great natural undulation in the forest that felt like a pump track or a line of table tops at times.  You could just squirt thru w/o really having to pedal.  Fun.  Waterbury today...then back to the grind.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun.  I'm really itching to get back out on my bike right now, so I'm pretty jealous.

I love the thump thump thump sound when rolling over wooden bridges and ramps/ladders.


----------



## BigJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey JD, i've talked a lot about *East Hereford, Qc*... but next time you have time on your hands, you should get out there... It will be a ripper for your legs cause there is lots of climbing involved... but i'm sure you'll enjoy it! You'll be able to loop things from the village that will range between a quick 10mi to a full 35mi of singletrack w/ gravel connectors...

Right now, our builders are adding a new 3mi singletrack that will reach the "northern" section of trails that was previously reached by doubletrack... now, we'll climb a bit more on the doubletrack... but then cross-over entirely on singletrack.

It's also beautiful out there... the xmas tree in Rockefeller comes from East Hereford each year. It's the capital of xmas tree! There all over the area... and make for beautiful views!

Tons of pictures from the build here: http://www.zygonium.com/gallery/v/ADSVMQ/2009/East-Hereford/?g2_page=3

















I can't wait for them to finish this new loop!


----------



## JD (Sep 3, 2009)

Wouldn't be hard to get me up there.  I've never ridden in Canada.


----------



## BigJay (Sep 4, 2009)

JD said:


> Wouldn't be hard to get me up there.  I've never ridden in Canada.



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...4.647162,-72.037354&spn=1.541718,2.463684&z=9

Google says 2h43min... but i would say it's more like 2 hours... From Jay to EH, it puts me at 2H... but i do it just barely over 60mins... And i'm not speeding... i just don't know why the timing is off in that area...


----------



## JD (Sep 4, 2009)

A friend of mine has a camp in Averil VT, looks to be about 20-30 minutes away.  I am nearly crippled after hurting my back yesterday at waterbury.  We'll see how fast it heals up.  I'll be switching to w/e off soon, we'll have top arrange a meet.


----------

